# Fresh water Diasund Lake



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Fished the lake this morning in son's boat . He caught a lot of small bluegills and crappie on small minnows .
I was using bass minnows not even one bite. Nice breeze blowing. Even with no bites for me I still would call it a good day fishing .


----------

